# Hello



## Suzie1 (Aug 31, 2017)

Hi All,
New member. Some marriage problems going on. Here to talk, get advice, and hopefully offer some advice to others too.


----------



## Suzie1 (Aug 31, 2017)

How do I go about posting a new thread, that isn't an introduction?

Thanks,


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome. 

Pick a forum like the 'General' or one that fits your situation, then click on Thread tools, then click on Start a new Thread. 

Best


----------

